# Salt and brine?



## neophyte (Sep 10, 2017)

Ok, so today I "brined" for first time.      Did boneless/skinless chicken breasts.    

It seems most brine recipe's call for a 1 cup salt to 1 gallon water ratio.   That's what I did.  I added some other seasonings, but non with any salt.

The salt I used was non-iodized. 

I soaked them for about an hour and half.  

Turned out really salty once cooked.    

I understand the need to add salt in order for osmosis to occur, however this seemed to have gone way bad.   

I fried a couple small pieces just to try the taste/moisture and smoked the rest.  

Any help/suggestions?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2017)

Generally about 2% salt is what folks like in meat...  Sooooo, weigh the meat and weigh the liquid... add 2% Kosher salt... I like to add 1% sugar and spices also...  refer for a day or three..  rinse and cook..  I prefer using about 25% weight liquid to meat ratio...   Using this method, you can't over salt the meat...


----------



## roger47 (Sep 11, 2017)

I agree with Dave. It looks like you had approximately a 6% salt solution (Water weight only). I like the idea of 1% sugar Dave.  Any chance of getting those "spices"?

roger


----------



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2017)

Roger47 said:


> I agree with Dave. It looks like you had approximately a 6% salt solution (Water weight only). I like the idea of 1% sugar Dave.  Any chance of getting those "spices"?
> 
> roger


I've come to use chicken or vegetable stock you can get at the grocery...  Used to be carrots, onion, garlic etc...  I do use NO salt stock if available..  so I know what the salt content is in my final brine...


----------



## roger47 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks a bunch Dave. 

roger


----------



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2017)

.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






......


----------

